# SW brown algae - help



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

So, I'm still very new to this, and need some help. My tank has only been cycled for about one month, give our take. I have one GSP in there, and the salinity is 1.020-21

Temp 80 Nitrates at about 15ppm. I don't know for sure, because I threw away my SW nitrate card, thinking I'd never have a SW tank. I have to look at the color from the internet site. Lights on 8 hours per day

I try to keep it at 1.020, but the water evaps so fast, I have to keep adding freshwater to keep it from going up.

So, my question. My lights were off on the tank for at least 2 weeks. Last Tuesday I got the lights working. 4 T-12's reef type lights. Probabaly too much light, but all bulbs have to run, or none at all.

I'm getting algae that looks brown to me. I do have some live rock, but my once white/beige substrate is even turning brown. Any advise?? Ugh, if I'm getting this, this quick, I'm in trouble. :lol:

Gwen


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

Looks like regular diatoms which over time will disappear by themselves.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Agreed. Diatom Bloom. Nothing to be alarmed about.


----------



## evanlundberg4 (Aug 27, 2012)

My tank went through that about a month and a half in. Got wicked nasty looking in there for like a week and then went away as fast as it came.


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

Whew! Thanks all! That's crazy that it can go away as quick as it came. So glad I don't have to worry. I'm going to try to get away without a protein skimmer. Is that doable?

Gwen


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

In less than a 30g tank, yes its doable


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

Well, tank is more than 30 gallons, so I guess I'll need one. Thanks.

Gwen


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

*Update*

I've not bothered to scrape off the algae, and here's where things are at. It's crazy in the tank. Brown everywhere. And long tuffs of "pretty" green algae on the glass, and some brown too. I will scape it off the glass, but don't know if I should or just leave it, and let it go away on its own? I can't imagine how all this would disappear. Where does it go? The cool thing is even after weekly water changes, I still had nitrate readings, like around 15ppm. After being out of town for 4 days, came back last night, tested the nitrates and they are at 0! Is that the algae taking care of that? So cool :shock:

Gwen


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

You can scrape the algae off the glass, matter of fact you should. You don't want to look at that stuff. The algae on the rocks and sand leave, don't worry it will take care of itself. The Diatoms will. You may have some Hair Algae left over, but a Clean Up Crew will take care of that.


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

Reefing Madness said:


> You can scrape the algae off the glass, matter of fact you should. You don't want to look at that stuff. The algae on the rocks and sand leave, don't worry it will take care of itself. The Diatoms will. You may have some Hair Algae left over, but a Clean Up Crew will take care of that.


The problem for me is I can't have a "clean up" crew. Green spotted puffers will eat about anything they can. I would love to have some hermit crabs, but they will likely be killed, which is a bummer. I'm looking at your fish suggestions from my other post. 

I'll scape off the stuff on the glass. Thanks

Gwen


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Might use a phosphate and silicate remover then, to get your water parameters to absolute 0.


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

Reefing Madness said:


> Might use a phosphate and silicate remover then, to get your water parameters to absolute 0.



You mean my phosphates should be at 0? 

Gwen


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

GwenInNM said:


> You mean my phosphates should be at 0?
> 
> Gwen


 Yup. Thats part of what feeds algae growth. Thats why we preach RO/DI Water.


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

Reefing Madness said:


> Yup. Thats part of what feeds algae growth. Thats why we preach RO/DI Water.



Thanks R.M! Do you have a specific brand of phosphate remover you would recommend over another? I'd like to go out today and get some.

Gwen


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Chemipure Elite. Seachem Phosguard.


----------



## ReefTrooper (Jan 29, 2012)

Algae scrubber- the perfect solution for you. i built one DIY for around 10 US $  You can save yourself the protein skimmer and have only an algae scrubber..... and whats more its supposed to be very easy,cheap and even better than a protein skimmer... here have a look at This wonderful thread Mega Powerful Nitrate and Phosphate Remover - DIY!


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

Timothy 1998 cremer said:


> Algae scrubber- the perfect solution for you. i built one DIY for around 10 US $  You can save yourself the protein skimmer and have only an algae scrubber..... and whats more its supposed to be very easy,cheap and even better than a protein skimmer... here have a look at This wonderful thread Mega Powerful Nitrate and Phosphate Remover - DIY!


Thanks Tim, but I've already bought a skimmer and my husband will have a fit, if I buy more "stuff" now. I have to do things in small steps. . . less noticable to him:lol: 

That thread is amazing! Wow. That guy in Santa Monica is sure into the hobby! 

Gwen


----------

